# NAXOS recording very quiet?



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

I haver bought NAXOS label before. Actually I have not bought any CDs for 20 years since this year and I remember to stay away from budget and obscure labels because of poor recording quality. Many of these labels disappeared as soon they appeared however NAXOS has been kicking along nicely.
Lately I have got some nice classical CDs from the huge collection(I think it was a radio station) paying only 10 cents or a bit more in our local auction site. Many of these are on NAXOS label.
So when I play these I have to crank up my volume about 25% or more to get normal vol. and I would say the dynamic range is not to be excited about.
I could just throw these away but there are some really nice Czech, Slovak and Polish 1970's 1980's performances among them and some really hard to find pieces. Maybe the originals weren't very good to start with? Or what is your experience with NAXOS.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In the early days, Naxos was a bit of hit or miss, both in terms of performance and sound (but let me stress that for a budget label they had lots of amazing CD's). They further improved with time though. Overall, they remain one of my favourite labels.

Also, I think in general recording levels have gone up over the years, not just for Naxos.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't find Naxos recordings particularly quiet. 
In fact, I think they're the average in most aspects. Production quality, performance...etc.
I have many CDs of many labels. Most of them can be listened to comfortably at the same volume level.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I have not found the volume to be an issue with any of the Naxos CDs that I own. It may be that some of the older Macro Polo CDs have sound issues, and these were absorbed into the Naxos catalog. (Offhand, I recall that some Macro Polo CDs sounded a bit muffled, but not particularly quiet.) Their earlier orchestral works were generally by completely unknown groups, and conductors, but their solo works were often very decent. (Their niche was unusual repertoire.) They have greatly improved their orchestral offerings over the years.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Naxos fans...unite!

Related thread


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

rice said:


> I don't find Naxos recordings particularly quiet.


Same here. And if I come across one that is, that's why there's a volume control knob on my preamp and remote.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a few Naxos CD's, and overall, they are quite good. Especially for a budget label.

As far as being quiet, I have not noticed anything out of the ordinary, when compared to most other labels.

And as far as recordings seeming to be quiet, usually it is my experience, that the more seemingly quiet a recording is, that bodes well for having good dynamic range. They are not over compressing the recording, to allow a wider dynamic range. The quieter they allow the quiet parts to be, that will allow more room for the loud parts. Loud sounding recordings usually have less dynamic range.

I also like that they champion modern and contemporary music.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

wkasimer said:


> Same here. And if I come across one that is, that's why there's a volume control knob on my preamp and remote.


It is not so strait forward as you may think. If recording is made in low volume you make all unwanted noise louder as well when you crank up the volume. Maybe it is not so eminent with CDs but I have few records on Suprophon label that are useless because of low vol. recording - vinyl surface noise gets too much into the music.
Anyway I have not found this low vol. on any other label I have. For instance I have tens of Marco Polos(one of my favourite) and I have never noticed this.


----------

